# Atwood lake public



## Jared august (Feb 24, 2019)

Anyone ever turkey hunt atwood lake public grounds? 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Stayed in lodge there for Easter 3 years ago. Did scout it for turkey but didn’t get back to hunt it Theres birds there, just have to find em . Look for pines and semi open areas. Didn’t see any sign in them thickets.


----------



## Jared august (Feb 24, 2019)

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

I’ve seen a lot of birds in that area. Like slash bait said you’ll have to scout and find the best areas.


----------

